# Protection seminar May 24-26



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

I just put a message in the seminar section about our club's upcoming protection seminar. check it out. Happy training


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

There is no need to post twice about the same seminar.

Thread closed.


----------

